# Yak for a beginer "big guy"



## PLaynhooky (Apr 6, 2007)

I am interested in getting into yak fishing........I am 6'3" ABOUT 250lbs......Any recomendations on a few yaks to start looking at????


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Hobie Mirage Outback...PERIOD!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

tarpon 120, 140, or 160
there awesome and so easy to rig


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm 6' 3" and weigh 260 lbs. I have a Malibu X-Factor. For my size it is very stable and easy to use.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I think the Ocean Kayak Big Game would be a great choice as well if stability is your main concern. If you have never paddled I suggest renting or seeing if anyone else will let you paddle theres... you'd be suprised how stable kayaks are.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, I'm 6'1", 230lbs and was able to test float a Wilderness Tarpon 12', and 14', the Hobie Quest (13' maybe), and a new 13' Perception model (search I think). The Hobie has an easier to access front hatch. The Perception model was nice enough. The Tarpon 12' was OK too. The Tarpon 14' was the smoothest, easiest to track, and paddle. Both Tarpons had water in the bottom the whole time with my weight.

I've read great reviews about the X-factor, and would love to try one of those out. I just need to find a dealer nearby. Out of the ones I tried the Tarpon 14' was the best, but WET FEET. I would not buy any of the ones I tried.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

There is a dealer in Auburndale, Fl. Don't know how far he is from you but he specializes in kayaks and carries the Malibu. Email me at [email protected] and I'll give you the name address and link. Don't know if I'm allowed to post it here.

Jimmy


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

did u have scupper plugs in. they should stop ur feet from getting wet


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

how sturdy are the yaks for someone who has never been in one?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

very sturdy, very stable 
dont be mistaken by looks


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Sturdy? They are heavy duty. At least the ones I have seen were. Stable, WAY better than a canoe. You'd have to work at it to flip the ones that I tested. Really kinda cool! Take a test on several and it'll just be a matter of which one.

Dolphinpier,
Tell me more about the ride(compared to others)? How does it handle the surf? How difficult is it to get on from in the water? Fishability? Storage?


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I haven't found any problems with it at all. It tracks and handles good even without a rudder. Even though a rudder is going on mine for those super calm days we've been having lately  . I cannot tell you how it handles the surf as I have not tried it. But, I would think it would be fine. It handles the chop in the lagoon great. Very stable and is easier than most to get back into after a spill. When I was searching for a yak I narrowed my choice down to the OK Big Game and the Malibu X-Factor. Ended up with the Malibu because of cost and color that was available. As far as storage, it has a very large front hatch, center hatch, and rear hatch. On the front hatch the cover is designed with a small seat so that I can carry my daughters sometimes. The rear hatch has an available option that I plan on getting soon. There is a live well with pump and all that is designed for that hatch. I am well satisfied with mine. As I'm sure many of the other yakkers are satisfied with whatever they have. And the only problem I have is that I want another Yak for my wife. 
Fishability - what can I say. I have gotten so close to some reds that I didn't see that they scared the crap out of me. And I have landed a 48" red from it with no problem. 

Jimmy


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Awesome! I have one more question, kinda relative, but : Is it as sluggish as others would have you believe? Have you been with others, where they had to wait for you to keep up? Can you send/post a pic of yours ready to go fishin? 

I think there's a dealer in St Pete. I'll try to go for a test run.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Un able to post a pic at this time, but I'll have it on my van this weekend. I'll be at the North Skyway Pier all day Saturday. And I'll be fishing from it Sunday at Ft. Desoto. If you are around the area stop by and check it out.

Jimmy


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

I am getting a malibu x-factor soon and it is good to hear good things about it. I was debating between the big game and the x-factor and made the decision to go with the x-factor.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I haven't really had the chance to test it as far as paddling along side other yaks yet. But I have had to stroke it in some hard wind on the Mosquito Lagoon and I was surprise as to how easy it was to paddle.

Jimmy


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

rsieminski said:


> Awesome! I have one more question, kinda relative, but : Is it as sluggish as others would have you believe? Have you been with others, where they had to wait for you to keep up? Can you send/post a pic of yours ready to go fishin?
> 
> I think there's a dealer in St Pete. I'll try to go for a test run.


***
Last Christmas I was down to visit at St.Pete. and I rented an. O K Prowler Big Game at Ft.DeSoto Park. If you are concerned about stability I don't think you are going to beat this one.You can stand up in it
At 34" wide it was very stable. 
Go over there and rent one it is right across from the first pier.
I have plans on trying out a Heritage Redfish and a Liquid Logic Manta Ray 
and a hobie outback to see how they compare soon before I up grade.
Oh if you go and rent one the guys there will tell you at what tour markers the fish are.


----------

